# end of day



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

asked by a friend at a trial this weekend !
sound of rain 
on a tin roof
muddy boots
tired pups
family & friends
bourbon neat
a crystal tumbler

2011 out in Cawker Ks -ended up in a old homesteat barn - does not get better than this !!!!!!!!!


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

NICE!!!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I wanted too revive this thread with hunting season just around the corner.

REM would be pumped for the season... Every year he reminded the forum about safety and hunting ethic tips he has ingrained over the years.

Shoot to kill or don't shoot at all.
Always check the pups over after a day in the fields.

This season I'll be thinking about REM as I make wonderful memories with my family and friends.

This hunting season is dedicated to you old buddy. I hope Pike gets some feathers in his mouth remembering his days in the field with Ron.

RIP


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

organicthoughts said:


> I wanted too revive this thread with hunting season just around the corner.
> 
> REM would be pumped for the season... Every year he reminded the forum about safety and hunting ethic tips he has ingrained over the years.
> 
> ...


So surreal, just thinking about him today!!
Looked back over his last few posts and the posts when we found out he'd past.
Went onto the funeral directors link that handled his service to take a look at the pic with him and a young Pike draped around his neck.
Really sadly missed and feel the forum could do something special to commemorate his passing early this December.

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> organicthoughts said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted too revive this thread with hunting season just around the corner.
> ...


I'll get some tribute sorted Hobbsy, leave it with me. Strangely enough I was just thinking about Ron the other day when I was making sure all my hunting gear was ready to go for next friday (we start on the partridge then). Sadly missed.


----------

